# July 10-25 (or therein), Something on the East Coast



## skimble (May 29, 2015)

We will be in DC until July 10th.  I'm looking to fill out 2 more weeks in decent locations.  I do not know the east coast well.  But, I would like to mix historical tourism with some coastal R&R.  We are open to offers.


----------



## Betty (Jul 9, 2015)

Send a PM if you are still looking. We may be able to help.


----------



## Betty (Jul 9, 2015)

Sorry...won't be able to help after all.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Williamsburg, Jamestown, Yorktown; all great for history*



skimble said:


> We will be in DC until July 10th.  I'm looking to fill out 2 more weeks in decent locations.  I do not know the east coast well.  But, I would like to mix historical tourism with some coastal R&R.  We are open to offers.



Virginia Beach, Virginia and North Carolina's Northern and Southern Outer Banks are great East Coast areas within a fairly reasonable drive of DC.

The Virginia Beach oceanfront is more compact than North Carolina's Outer Banks.  You can park your car and enjoy restaurants, entertainment, shopping, etc. without needing your car or lots of things to do (or not) within a short drive.

North Carolina's Outer Banks has a lot of history.  The Southern Outer Banks is further down the coast and has history also.  

Just my suggestions because I love these areas and have been visiting them all my life.

Right now I don't have anything available for your dates, only these suggestions.  Enjoy your stay and travels!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Ocean Key Resort Week 29 for 7 nights for $580 in 1BR listed in TUG Marketplace*

Very good deal.  It's not oceanfront and the units are small (like most in VA Beach).  However, it's a 6th floor unit and I get the impressions its one of the ocean-facing units with a balcony.  The only think in front of you is a 2-story restaurant, so you have beach, boardwalk and ocean views.  It's near a music stage and several great restaurants.

*Note:  this is not my listing


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Not my listing, but this is the premier resort at the Virginia Beach oceanfront...*

....and this is a great rate.  It's an absolutely gorgeous resort with fantastic amenities and located at the Northend of the Boardwalk (a more upscale area) within walking distance to a main music stage, fantastic restaurants and shopping.

You wouldn't be disappointed in this one. 

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/vac/5046049487.html

Check-in tomorrow!  This is my favorite resort in Virginia Beach. 

Just happened to see it when I was looking for a rental for someone else.


----------



## jhpetri (Jul 10, 2015)

*Have Marriott Hilton head*

I cancelled, I wasn't in compliance with rules


----------

